# help needed from fellow writers



## reem (Feb 5, 2003)

seeing that all of you seem to be into creative writing, i was wondering whether you know any links which provide writing tips and articles on writing. 
i used to use themestream.com but they cancelled that site for some reason or other, and since then i haven't been able to find a replacement.
reem


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 29, 2003)

I thought I'd bring this up again, because if such sites exist, I'd like to see them too. . .


----------



## reem (Dec 29, 2003)

Doubt we'll get any reaction though Seems people here aren't as 'writy' as I thought they were
reem


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey now! I'm 'writy'! 
But I just don't know of any helpful sites.. 

I personally use a lot of imagery, and I make my characters multifaceted.. I dunno.


----------



## arisen pheonix (Dec 30, 2003)

go here .....this is elfwood....in the middle of the main screen (not the intro, i dont think it will take you there though) there is a column of icons...the FARP icon is the one you want... it has articles with tips and guides for everything... art, writing, selling finished work ect...


----------



## Gandalf The Grey (Dec 30, 2003)

*Poetry, Anyone?*

For the poetically inclined, anyone seriously wishing ... and I do mean SERIOUSLY ... to improve should go here: 

everypoet.org 

Please be forewarned that everypoet.org is not for the faint of heart ... critiques are intensely, brutally honest. The place is run like a boot camp. A sensitive poet who has difficulty in separating himself from the poems he writes is likely to end up with hurt feelings if he ventures into a forum too far above his current writing level of expertise.

On the up side, I greatly credit everypoet.org for making me a far better poet than I otherwise would be, and heartily recommend it to those tough enough to survive the ordeal.

The most important things I learned are:

1) Avoid cliches.

2) Avoid abstractions.

But to gain the fullest appreciation of what I've just said, my suggestion is to visit the website, and most definitely, lurk before you leap! 

At your Service,

Gandalf the Grey


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 30, 2003)

See! I got you some links!

Never lose faith in what Elgee can do by resurecting an ancient thread.


----------



## reem (Jan 3, 2004)

Lol Thanks guys Will check these out promptly...though I'll take Gandalf's warning to heart and lurk long before making an appearance!
Any more?
reem

ps
Elgee, you should do this more often to my unanswered posts! lol! At least you get a reaction! Good work buddy!


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (May 10, 2004)

For those who write prose (and poetry - but I know little about poetry after all), I would serisouly recommend registering in the www.bbc.co.uk/getwriting forum. Joining a challenge or something of the kind would insure immediate reception and criticism, which is almost always extremely useful. It might seem harsh criticism, but it is often just (as I have come to find out). 

Also for those who want to find an agent and get published you may submit, after paying a serious amount of money, your piece of writing to 50 of the top reviewers for Great Britain and you may, depending on the quality of your writing, get landed with an agent, which means a publisher usually would soon follow. The site is www.golgonooza.com.


----------



## Manveru (May 10, 2004)

hmm... i know some good PL sites (but i doubt anyone here, except me, speaks polish, so...)

say, reem, have you been to www.writerswrite.com?? you have?? oh, should've thought that everyone has heard of it 

maybe this one then


----------



## reem (May 10, 2004)

I'm afraid I've never been to that particular site, Manveru, but that's going to change
Thanks guys, that really does help alot. I am more into prose than poetry, so those links will really come in handy. If you have any more, I'd be more than glad to know about them.

reem


----------

